# husband left, needs space. this is KILLING me!



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

such a short time and although his complaints are valid so are mine...u dont play unless the bills are paid.
i want him to come home desparately any advice on how best to achieve this please let me know, we have 2 small children and i wish with all of my being we could solve these problems b4 they gather whats goin on...


----------



## DeniseK (Jun 25, 2009)

are you ok...I havent heard much from you...and I jsut wanted to be sure....I don't know what to tell you...but I am here to listen. So...spill it all if you need to.


----------

